# got my missouri white tail on the wall of death



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

turned out real purty...


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> turned out real purty...


Looks great! That is a wide whitetail!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Really cool!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yup... 24 inches wide. makes for a cool looking mount. and a bit odd.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

oddly - the spread of the muley next to him is also 24 inches.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

That's awesome. Because the muley is taller, it doesn't look quite as wide, but they are both nice solid bucks!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice wall!!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I like how the wood was incorporated into the wall mount.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice whitetail Kingfisher! What part of Missouri were you hunting? I'm from SW MO but do some rifle hunting up near the Iowa/Illinois borders.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

***** - up around the newtown area. northern Missouri. pretty fun hunt.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great buck!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks good! I'm a fan of the wood in the mount as well


----------

